# WANTED: 140mm stem..



## yenrod (13 Aug 2007)

Ideally new or un-used !

Email or P'Msg myself..

Thanks Lee


----------



## smiffy (15 Aug 2007)

I have an EA50 in 130x10deg if that's near enough?


----------



## yenrod (15 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the offer man BUT I've a 130mm also...which I'm trying to sell..

Thanks for thought !



smiffy said:


> I have an EA50 in 130x10deg if that's near enough?


----------



## bonj2 (21 Aug 2007)

got a 105mm you can have for a tenner?


----------



## yenrod (22 Aug 2007)

140 ?


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2007)

Like this one?

In which case have one - not new but ok.
Contact me on this email address and I'll send it
martin.s2(nospamremovethis)@btconnect.com (I won't reply - too busy so*ding about with C/Chat!)


----------

